# 64-67 Ram air exhaust.



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

What is needed to install this exhaust manifold on a 69 GTO? Will it interfere with any components such as the four speed linkage or the oil filter?

Thanks,

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

